# Oldboy



## Alucard

Anybody seen this yet? apparently it is supposed to be absolutely messed up and brilliant,  trying to get hold of it soon,  wondering if anyone had a an opinion on it who had seen it?


----------



## GrownUp

Hi. It's not Sci-Fi. It's a kind of ..erm...violent romance? I didn't like, myself. Too trendy-western stylised set-piecy. Lots of shock value, no sympathetic characters.

See Internal Affairs and IF2 instead. Especially the second.


----------



## McMurphy

I watched it, and I must agree: this South Korean film may have got a little more buzz than it deserves. True, the violence does go beyond that of Kill Bill, which it has been often compared to, but almost to a fault.

It has won Grand Prix in the 2004 Canned Film Festival.

For more information, here is a quick write-up.


----------



## Kai

TotalFilm said it had depth too, a mixed up revenge, get your memories back story and they gave it a 4/5.


----------



## Elyssandrel

It was quite gross. I loved it!
Put me off eating sqid/octopus for life though!
I'd recommend watching it.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

watch it you have to its amazing loved every minute, if you enjoy old boy the same director made sympthy for mr vengence not as good but I enjoyed it and is about to release sympthy for mrs vengence the three films are his trilogy of vengence but the story are not connected just the theme.

someone recommended INFERNAL AFFAIRS watch that its even better haven't seen the second film yet and I've heard there is to be a third


----------



## dreamwalker

Good laugh,worth seeing, good addition to a DVD collection also!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> Good laugh,worth seeing, good addition to a DVD collection also!


 
Good laugh? Did we watch the same film??
This film had one of the sickest endings in the history of film IMO. 
It was a well shot movie, and the fight scenes were intense but the underlying concept was just gross.


----------



## ravenus

Well *Oldboy* was not about heroes and villains and beither is it intended to be a realistic human behavior piece. It was about people who were driven to extreme reactions by extreme circumstances, so the "gross" concept wasn't entirely out of place. The only problem I have with the film is with the somewhat stretched out ending. Otherwise it remains a well-executed and very interesting ride at least at first watch, and the performance of the lead actor was EXCELLENT.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

ravenus said:
			
		

> , and the performance of the lead actor was EXCELLENT.


 
he was fantastic wasn't he even reading subtitles he still brought one hell of a performance


----------



## Spook

I didn't get what the fuss was about to be honest; but it's not an atrocious film at all. *Interesting* ideas but nothing that held me or interested me to a great degree past the first half an hour. I suspect what killed it for me was the level of praise that came with it. A mate loaned it to me and made it out to be the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## angrybuddhist

One of the better Korean films I've seen. His acting as a drunk, in the police station, at the beginning was spot on. The ending was somewhat predictable, though.


----------



## Jaggy Jai

I liked Oldboy, but as a big fan of Korean cinema I prefered Sympathy For Mr. Vengeance much better! But I would love to see a Japanese take on it: after all it is based on a Japanese manga.


----------



## angrybuddhist

I didn't really care for Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance.


----------



## Cycodave

Very cool movie.....tense, at times violent, and a twisted finale. Hollywood could never make a flick like this. Very worthwhile addition to your DVD caollection.

(P.S. did I mention I have it to buy on my web site at cycotix.com??  lol)


----------



## Cloud

they had a piece on Bravo about it--scary film moments.  Looked way too gory/gross for me. The whole pulling teeth thing--

just no.


----------



## KateWalker

Oldboy is based on the Oldboy Japanese manga. Very good movie. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldboy_(manga)


----------



## sunnye

no ,have no idea,sorry


----------



## vivek

i watched oldboy when i was in the UK and found it really really good

specially the action scene when the lead character is pitted against 30 or 40 goons

interestingly, this movie was remade in Hindi.The movie was called Zinda (meaning 'alive' starring Sanjay Dutt )....when it was first set to be released i was quite excited as i was naive enough to think that there would be some amount of localization done and a clever twist would be given...how wrong i was...the movie was an out and out disaster...if you've watched 'Oldboy' and accidently come across 'Zinda' just run away as far as you can..on second thougts the above holds even if you have not watched 'Oldboy'....


----------

